# Had the barium enema today



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to check in and tell you how the enema went. The prep was hell - by far the worst part. The actual test was uncomfortable but bearable. I'm thrilled that it's over, and I ate like a pig today! Boy, you don't realize how much you love food until you are forced to fast. Thank you for all of your reassurance before this test - I really appreciated it!Deirdre


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Glad you got through the Prep, and even through the torture! Itï¿½s good to know you survived the procedure!Let us know what the results tell.







Vikee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I have to agree the prep is nasty. If only they could make it tastier. Glad to hear that you got through the test okay. Yes, I have to admit that I appreciate solid foods after a day of not eating and I don't want to see jello for quite some time.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

A DAY of not eating??? I had two full days of not eating! I was ravenous when the enema was finished! Went straight to MacDonald's after. The prep was absolutely awful - the exam wasn't as bad surprisingly.


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

HelloI have to drink Citromag for mine. Is this the awful prep you are refering to or was it the phoso soda (or whatever they call it), that they use for a colonoscopy? I know some hospitals can have different prep procedures.Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2001)

I also had to drink the CitroMag....It's not as bad as the other stuff....Make sure you put it in the fridge and make it nice and cold. It tastes like a fizzy lemon pop. Good Luck!


----------

